# SRK's Ch. Talk Dirty to Me



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

AKA Brett. He is 2 years old and was bred by myself and my mentor. He is an amazing dog who never gives up and always has a smile! (see below) He championed in the AADR in November and made me VERY proud by taking two Best Males. He is 36 lbs.

Pedigree: Virtualpedigree


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

handsome boy for sure!! love his colors!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

good looking lil dog!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh I love me some Brett, he is such a sexy boy


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

Can I ask an honest question? What's the point of the last picture? With the massive oversized collar and chain?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like a proper chain setup and collar to me  That is what my guys are on outside as well


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr.Duct_Mossburg said:


> Can I ask an honest question? What's the point of the last picture? With the massive oversized collar and chain?


I don't use chains so I can't comment on the chain size but all of my big dogs have the wide band collars like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

I have nothing against the collars. I just don't understand why people choose to post things that could eventually end up on some pb hate poster at a rally or facebook page, etc. 

It plays to the media image. You don't see people with labs and retrievers posting pictures that suggest animal violence or aggression.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's one good looking dog.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dr.Duct_Mossburg said:


> I have nothing against the collars. I just don't understand why people choose to post things that could eventually end up on some pb hate poster at a rally or facebook page, etc.
> 
> It plays to the media image. You don't see people with labs and retrievers posting pictures that suggest animal violence or aggression.


Because that is what we choose to do, haters will hate no matter what, these dogs could be in a cutsie collar and not on a chain and it would be misconstrued as something it's not, the media sees what it wants and if we choose to post pics like this of a proper chain set up with a proper collar for that setup then so be it, and it doesn't suggest anything, people take it the way they want. Just as you did, you had to comment on the pic, nobody else made a comment about the chain or the collar, as they all know what it is used for  Good day


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Dont even start with that DOG on a CHAIN crap.. YES it can be done WRONG and that is what gets blown out of proportion and context. THIS is a great set up for any HIGH end bulldog or SLED dog... In Canada/Alaska they keep high end SLED dogs just like dogmen keep Bullldogs. Alaskan huskies fight and run and cause as much  when loose as a top end APBT strain bulldog, thus the reason they keep them on teathers with stakes or a long chain with several tethers or a zip line.. ..

You know what ?? If you really cared about TRUTH and media you would PROMOTE truth not FEAR. So what the media doesnt like dogs on chains. WELL after they burn through a 500 dollar kennel system you'll be right back to the chain. Some dogs just dont keep well in a fence or kennel.Especially high end dogs..

Comparing labs on chain to apbt bulldogs .. LOL like saying there are no apples on the vine .. .. ALTHOUGH the APBT is the only dog that competes with the lab as far as the number one dog.






That set up is fine for your dog. If it keeps him safe out of trouble and he has room to run around... DONT FIX IT if it AINT BROKE


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

apbtmom76 said:


> Because that is what we choose to do, haters will hate no matter what, these dogs could be in a cutsie collar and not on a chain and it would be misconstrued as something it's not, the media sees what it wants and if we choose to post pics like this of a proper chain set up with a proper collar for that setup then so be it, and it doesn't suggest anything, people take it the way they want. Just as you did, you had to comment on the pic, nobody else made a comment about the chain or the collar, as they all know what it is used for  Good day


:goodpost:
People who dislike something are going to look for anything to reassure their hatred.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Because that is what we choose to do, haters will hate no matter what, these dogs could be in a cutsie collar and not on a chain and it would be misconstrued as something it's not, the media sees what it wants and if we choose to post pics like this of a proper chain set up with a proper collar for that setup then so be it, and it doesn't suggest anything, people take it the way they want. Just as you did, you had to comment on the pic, nobody else made a comment about the chain or the collar, as they all know what it is used for  Good day





Firehazard said:


> Dont even start with that DOG on a CHAIN crap.. YES it can be done WRONG and that is what gets blown out of proportion and context. THIS is a great set up for any HIGH end bulldog or SLED dog... In Canada/Alaska they keep high end SLED dogs just like dogmen keep Bullldogs. Alaskan huskies fight and run and cause as much  when loose as a top end APBT strain bulldog, thus the reason they keep them on teathers with stakes or a long chain with several tethers or a zip line.. ..
> 
> You know what ?? If you really cared about TRUTH and media you would PROMOTE truth not FEAR. So what the media doesnt like dogs on chains. WELL after they burn through a 500 dollar kennel system you'll be right back to the chain. Some dogs just dont keep well in a fence or kennel.Especially high end dogs..
> 
> ...





apbtmom76 said:


> Looks like a proper chain setup and collar to me  That is what my guys are on outside as well


:goodpost: I agree with all these. I see no issue with that set up. Showing people the difference in a good set up compared to those that are sub par or not done right is a good thing. The media twists everything they write about so even posting nice pictures as you want they will still find a way to twist things to there view point.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr.Duct_Mossburg said:


> I have nothing against the collars. I just don't understand why people choose to post things that could eventually end up on some pb hate poster at a rally or facebook page, etc.
> 
> It plays to the media image. You don't see people with labs and retrievers posting pictures that suggest animal violence or aggression.


If you read the post with the pictures they say the dog is smiling. It doesn't look violent to me it's cute. If the dog would've been playing with a ball somebody somewhere would've said look how that awful vicious dog is tearing up that ball blah blah blah blah BLAH....

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

If you think my issue is with a dog being kept outside or on a chain than you're clearly having difficulties reading my post. 

My issue is showing the dog in an attack like manner. You have every right to post as you wish and photograph in the demeanor as you wish. As do I to post and feel as I wish. No one is "hating" on you or anything else. The fact's are there. People are scared of poor and irresponsible handlers. Unfortunately most of us are automatically included in that. Whether you care or not (my guess is not, brush dem haterz off) you're not aiding the depiction but only adding to it. Use a 10k lbs test cable and steel collar for all I care and leave your dog where ever humanly you wish to. I couldn't care less.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Should've said it clearly to begin with. It seemed your issues were more with the chain. That is a better understanding.. People like it, just like GSDs or Rotties.. People wanna seem in go mode. I don't think they should be the poster pic but by no means are they harmful to the breed when put in sequences with other shots and behaviors captured in those pics. Do I like seeing every decent game dog pictured in such shots consistently?? No... Is such a pic necessary or desired on occasion to capture the moment? Of course.. Now if every pic is an aggressive open mouth and teeth pic .. 
you have a valid point.. in this example its like what I just stated above, an opinion..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with FH, ou should have explained yourself more clearly, it seemed as if you did have a problem with what SRK's had her dog on, and I have some pics of my dogs showing their teeth, guess that makes them vicious too, lol. Great post FH


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry I was at work. I mentioned him smiling above the post. That is a smile the bloodline he is from and they all pretty much dog it. I think its cute. Anyone who has met him think its cute. I'm sorry to have caused controversy but like was said, haters gonna hate. Thanks for the positive comments.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

SteelRidgeKennels said:


> Sorry I was at work. I mentioned him smiling above the post. That is a smile the bloodline he is from and they all pretty much dog it. I think its cute. Anyone who has met him think its cute. I'm sorry to have caused controversy but like was said, haters gonna hate. Thanks for the positive comments.


I thought it was cute!! My dog does it all the time and he wouldn't hurt a fly!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

SteelRidgeKennels said:


> Sorry I was at work. I mentioned him smiling above the post. That is a smile the bloodline he is from and they all pretty much dog it. I think its cute. Anyone who has met him think its cute. I'm sorry to have caused controversy but like was said, haters gonna hate. Thanks for the positive comments.


No need to apologize I think some people just have a false opinion about what is going to help these dogs appear less evil. I guarantee you that it's not going to be some cuddly pictures displaying these dogs as angels. The issue is far deeper than that and anyone who cannot see that needs to awake from lala land.
Your dog looks amazing.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, he is Gorgeous!
I actually love the smiling pic lol.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's a beautiful looking dog.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

you have some damn fine looking dogs!Thanks for sharing them with us!:woof:


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice dog


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

THanks Everyone


----------

